# Vintage HO and 1/24th Slot Car Swap Meet and Race



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

Vintage HO and 1/24th Slot Car Swap Meet and Race 
April 16, 2011
12:00PM – 4:00PM

T.S.S. Hobbies
2055 Rawsonville Rd.
Belleville, MI 48111
734-487-8410
Come buy/sell/trade HO and 1/24th vintage slot cars and parts pre 1970 only, and even run them on the Ho & 1/24th road courses. Several vintage enthusiasts will be present looking to discuss the formation of a SE Michigan vintage slot car group to organize future events, as well as talk about “the good old days!” The.Cost of tables is $5.00 per table. Open VINTAGE race is open 1PM till 4PM Cost for track time is $5.00. There will be an open race on the HO tub track, Any further questions call TSS Hobbies 734 487-8410


This Month theme is "GO BIG or go home" What I mean is ANY 36-Ds! Motors that is! Almost all the companys @ that time made "a BIG ONE" Of course we will let any Vintage car run,but I think we should have a Timmed event for the BIG BAD BOYS! Remember, TSS has a Swap meet along with the vintage racing. SO BRING OUT Those 36-D Stock or Modified, any chassis and have some FUN!


----------



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

*Southeastern Michigan Vintage Slot Cars*

Come join us at the Southeastern Michigan Vintage Slot Cars on Yahoo groups http://groups.yahoo.com/group/semivintageslotcars/


----------



## smallscalebill (Sep 19, 2010)

hi, do they have any post 1970 swap meets scheduled? i have way too many cars and parts. thanks, smalls


----------

